# Software en vhs (cinta de video)



## djgarrido (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola ya se que suena a antiguo o poco practico pero tengo curiosidad de como seria un software que funciona atraves de una vhs (cinta de video), me gustaria saber si hay alguna prueba de que se puede hacer y de como, sabemos que hay miles de vhs todavia rulando por ahi, asi que se me ha ocurrido una idea tal que las vhs al igual que guardan video tambien puede guardar cualquier tipo de informacion ya que su funcionamiento es el mismo que los antiguos discos duros a base de magnetizacion.

¿Seria posible o no?


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2011)

djgarrido dijo:


> Hola ya se que suena a antiguo o poco practico pero tengo curiosidad de como seria un software que funciona atraves de una vhs (cinta de video), me gustaria saber si hay alguna prueba de que se puede hacer y de como, sabemos que hay miles de vhs todavia rulando por ahi, asi que se me ha ocurrido una idea tal que las vhs al igual que guardan video tambien puede guardar cualquier tipo de informacion ya que su funcionamiento es el mismo que los antiguos discos duros a base de magnetizacion.
> 
> ¿Seria posible o no?



Es posible y se usa en la actualidad el hecho de grabar información en cintas magnéticas.

Grabar datos en un vhs no le veo problema, con los correspondientes registros de entrada y salida podes grabar datos como querés, el problema (para mi) es que es un registro serie, 
en el caso que quieras correr un programa va a ser necesario que esos datos se pasen a una ram con registro paralelo... Por lo tanto vas a precisar una memoria ram.

Igual de esto no soy un experto, algún otro usuario talvez te de mas informacion.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola ,me hacen acordar de la prehistoria,cuando los programas venian grabados en casetes de los que se utilizan para audio,si abre renegado cuando despues de cargar la primera parte del winter games ,al poner el otro lado,me tiraba error de lectura y habia que empezar todo de nuevo ,menos mal que despues me pude comprar la disquetera talent dpf 550 jaja.

Recuerdo haver visto un antiguo equipo de zonar ,que guardaba ,los datos de la zona de los cardumenes ,sobre un equipo grabador de video en formato beta ,y cuando uno queria analizar los datos,referentes a la pesca y la ubicacion de las marcas de  los mismos ,debia rebobinar ,hasta encontrar los datos deseados.

Con respecto a grabar ,soft en una cinta de video ,no le veo inconveniente mas alla de que si queremos buscar una imformacion especifica tendriamos que rebobinar la cinta hasta el punto,en que se encuentre la imformacion de nuestro interes,ya que este medio de grabacion es lineal.  Igualmente a esta altura del partido,me parece anacronico.

Saludos.


----------



## Imzas (Jul 9, 2011)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola ,me hacen acordar de la prehistoria,cuando los programas venian grabados en casetes de los que se utilizan para audio,si abre renegado cuando despues de cargar la primera parte del winter games ,al poner el otro lado,me tiraba error de lectura y habia que empezar todo de nuevo ,menos mal que despues me pude comprar la disquetera talent dpf 550 jaja.
> 
> Recuerdo haver visto un antiguo equipo de zonar ,que guardaba ,los datos de la zona de los cardumenes ,sobre un equipo grabador de video en formato beta ,y cuando uno queria analizar los datos,referentes a la pesca y la ubicacion de las marcas de  los mismos ,debia rebobinar ,hasta encontrar los datos deseados.
> 
> ...


Todo un prodigio vanguardista en aquella epoca. Era como los pendrive primitivos.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 10, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> . . . Era como los pendrive primitivos.



Me imagino como seria: en una mano llevando la costilla, y en la otra llevando el garrote con el VHS.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Es posible y se usa en la actualidad el hecho de grabar información en cintas magnéticas.



De echo es de los metodos mas usados a nivel profesional ya que en comparacion con los otros metodos es de muy bajo costo y altamente confiable

En cambio (e increiblemente) el CD es el PEOR METODO para guardar informacion, son baratos pero se rayan muy facilmente...


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 13, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> De echo es de los metodos mas usados a nivel profesional ya que en comparacion con los otros metodos es de muy bajo costo y altamente confiable
> 
> En cambio (e increiblemente) el CD es el PEOR METODO para guardar informacion, son baratos pero se rayan muy facilmente...



Bueno, y a parte de que se "rayan fácilmente" hay ciertos hongos que los destruyen.

Tengo CDs grabados de hace 8 años y hoy están inútiles por este motivo.

Fuente: http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/spanish/science/newsid_1402000/1402931.stm

Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 13, 2011)

Andrxx dijo:


> . . . hay ciertos hongos que los destruyen . . .



Que bueno que existen esos hongos, ojala esos bichitos tambien se devoren las bolsas y otros desperdicios plasticos.


----------



## Andrxx (Jul 15, 2011)

Pues no me hace mucha gracia, en el tema musical, prefiero grabar cassettes antes que un CD, sin ninguna duda.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2011)

No sos el primero que lo piensa

VHS Data storage

http://echochamber.me/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=28743

http://www.hugolyppens.com/VBS.html


Different method (estimate): 320x240x8bitx30 frames/secx3600secs/hourx1byte/8bits=8.29GB/hour or 16.5GB for a two hour tape


----------



## Imzas (Jul 15, 2011)

y pensar que en la publicidad de los primeros cd se decia, sonido perfecto, muy durable, y hoy se sabe que no lo es , la publicidad y sus mentiras y exageraciones :S.


----------



## SuperLogico (Sep 22, 2012)

Interesante inquietud la del amigo me hicieron acordar a mi infancia con los caset y la comodore 64. señal de que me estoy poniendo viejo  bueno digo yo una cosa que es lo que con el paso del tiempo sirve y no se arruina....? cd se rayan caset de audio empastan cabezales tengo una coleccion de ellos y ni los puedo pasar a la pc por que suenan feo. llevo comprado 4 o 5 pendrive en 2 años y todos se me rompen o dejan de funcionar, guardar todo en discos rigidos con el uso se rompe o desgasta tmb, que es lo que perdura en el tiempo? duda existencial no les parece? 

Slds y buen fin de semana


----------

